# what to do with old water?



## crabby (Jul 15, 2012)

I know it sounds stupid but im searching for a proper way to dispose of it.

I can't throw it in the corner of the yard because i have three dogs and don't want them going crazy...

I don't want to throw it over the fence because I like my neighbors.

is there a good way?


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 15, 2012)

If it doesn't have a lot of grease in it, pour it down the drain. If it does, let it cool and pour into an empty milk jug or something similar and throw in the trash.

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to "Roll Call" and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 15, 2012)

"TOILET"


----------



## roller (Jul 15, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> "TOILET"


X2


----------



## crabby (Jul 16, 2012)

it was foul....nice layer of grease but other stuff i wouldnt want on my floor if the comode backed up.....

happen to have drained a milk jug so It's gone...


----------



## scooter-man (Jul 16, 2012)

I like the jug in trash can method. Sometimes I've put the water pan in the garage frig and let the grease solidify, scrap off, then dump the water.


----------



## htrisna (Aug 17, 2012)

I combine with old and cold ash into trash bag. Make it a solid waste. That's what my city instructs on their site (actually they said to mix with cat litter) but I don't have cats.


----------



## dewetha (Aug 17, 2012)

down the drain and a monthly pipe treatment :)


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## daveomak (Aug 17, 2012)

Not if you are on a septic tank......  Dave


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a small trash can I put ashes in.  I pour the water into the can and the ashes absorbe the liquid.  Sounds like what htrisna (above) does.


----------



## miamirick (Aug 17, 2012)

dig a hole in the yard and put a drywall mud bucket upside down with a pvc funnel in it,  then just pour water in it every time


----------



## irie (Aug 17, 2012)

just leave it in the smoker a day or two til all the fat solidifies and pull it off as one giant sheet. Then you can dump the water down the drain/garbage disposal without fear of clogs.

Does anyone else absolutely HATE the smell of the water/fat pancake that results from your smokes? One of the few things in life that makes me want to gag at first smell.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 18, 2012)

Remove the Fat First! Hot fat will coat the pipe in the Toilet or Sink and eventually cause a clog...I have cleaned MANY Grease traps in Restaurants and grease can set up Solid over time...Oh and Irie, the Grease in your Smoker water pan smells like " Thanksgiving Dinner at Grandma's " compared to the STENCH that fills the Building when a Grease Trap is opened. Glad I no longer need to deal with that anymore...JJ


----------



## chilbolt (Mar 1, 2013)

our back yard is sand (at the beach), so I dig a whole and dump bot my ash and grease. Cover with sandy dirt. Simple...and my dogs don't even bother it.  life is good.


----------



## farmnbum (Mar 1, 2013)

irie said:


> just leave it in the smoker a day or two til all the fat solidifies and pull it off as one giant sheet. Then you can dump the water down the drain/garbage disposal without fear of clogs.


Avoid putting hot grease down the drain. If you're on a septic it'll eventually clog up your tank and drain field, if it actually makes it there. The house pipes cool quickly and will usually cool the grease before it far, causing it to solidify and stick to your pipes. Once there, it's hard to get off. Running hot water only clears a little, eventually it'll slow the drains.

The grease should solidify in an hour or two at room temperature, right after you've had your feast.

I like to prevent rather than fix.


----------



## go4abliss (Mar 1, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> "TOILET"


X3


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Mar 1, 2013)

I let it cool and pour it into a ziplock bag, seal it up and toss it in the trash.


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 1, 2013)

When I was using water (use sand now) I would do the milk jug thing. I however would save a couple cups and add some brown gravy mix. Let me tell you, it's the best damn smoked gravy you'll ever have.


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 1, 2013)

I line a 5 gallon bucket with a trash bag, then when my ashes are dead cold I dump them in the bucket, then dump the water in on top of the ash. I can do this 3x before the bucket is full, the ash absorbs all the water and then I can just toss it in my garbage can.


----------



## smokeusum (Mar 1, 2013)

I stopped using water, but when I did I poured close to the neighbors fence because I don't like him :p (I did remove the solid fatty stuff) the dogs sniffed at it but turned their noses up at it.

I have more of a problem with one of my dogs licking the smoker and stealing pieces of applewood :) and one of the others threatening to pee on the propane tank!!! He cocks his leg and then looks back at me as if to say "here? No, ok, I'll go pee on the lawn chair!"


----------



## venture (Mar 1, 2013)

I would recommend calling a government entity of your choice.

Be sure to pay for the required permits.

Get the required inspections.

You run the risk of placing all of nature out of balance with a biodegradable substance?

After you dump it in your flower beds?  Be sure to use prohibited chemicals to kill the ants!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokeusum (Mar 1, 2013)

Omg, what're y'all smokin with, uranium?

I used sand in my waterpan now. And Diatomaceous Earth to kill ants, fleas, and the like :)


----------



## mikrmilton (Mar 15, 2013)

You might want to rethink the flushing method if you are on a sceptic system although the truck will come eventually (sooner rather than later) and take it away.


----------



## ravenclan (Mar 15, 2013)

the five gallon bucket with a trash bag is the way to go ! then you dont have to worry about your plumbing getting gunked up !


----------



## seenred (Mar 15, 2013)

One of the many good things about living in the country...I don't worry about dumping the greasy water in the woods behind the house.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Mar 15, 2013)

smokeusum said:


> Omg, what're y'all smokin with, uranium?
> 
> I used sand in my waterpan now. And Diatomaceous Earth to kill ants, fleas, and the like :)


I dont smoke with water, but when I steam clean with the hose before while preheating, I get water in the pan.


----------

